# R.I.P PRINCESS Killed by Supplier!!!!



## Woodi

DIED BEFORE CHRISTMAS..Buton Island Reticulated Python

Here's the warning.....bought from Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop She came dehydrated, really bad RI, mouthrot and parasites. She never stood a chance. Heard some good comments about them but this was totally unacceptable.........guess what, they would not answer any of my emails.

Now I've past the details to BBC Watchdog 

Just a warning to anyone thinking of using them.


----------



## stephenie191

I would never use them after the storys i've heard, You being the latest/ Sorry for your loss :bash:

Thats aweful - they should be shut down


----------



## Iliria

r.i.p


----------



## the chameleon man

*tossers*

send em back a bucket full of hand grenade`s....
sorry for your loss
take care


----------



## BlackRose

i know they probably wont answer me either, but i emailed then just to ask them what they would do if i bought a reptile/invert from them and it had something wrong with it that was obviously already present before its depature from them, and would i get a full refund?
so lets see if theyll answer with that approach.
makes me sick!


----------



## chimpy666

What a **** business, I hate ***** who cant be bothered to reply to emails

sorry for your loss my friend.


----------



## *H*

I'm so sorry for your loss R.I.P little one 

That company has gone way down hill, even people they 'know' arn't safe from bad customer service and ill reptiles no more. I'm not getting into it on here, but I would previously defend them, but thats stopped.
If I owned that company I would seriously think about giving up due to the huge amount of bad dealings everyone has had with them. Infact I can't remember the last time I seen a good comment about them.......


----------



## zirliz

That's awful I've heard horrible things about them, how are they still in business?


----------



## Genseric

MAybe a trip to your solicitor and the police is in order as well. I hope you have frozen the snake, and are considering a necropsy. This has to stop in the UK, as too many are getting labeled with this same shite service and husbandry.

Take them to the cleaners and claim back every penny of them, plus costs and loss of potential breeding. Disgraceful!


----------



## athy59

*re exotic pets.*

I am so so sorry for you loss. ((( hugs.))) 
But it does not surprise me in the least. If you look at their pets, 9x10 they dont know anything about the species they keep or get, and are always asking for people to mail in with any care knowledge of that particular species. Also they put alot of." We are Currently working on a care sheet" 
Any business thats online should know what they selling and the care any product needs. Alarm bells started to ring when i saw these notices. 
They now have put underneath, for people to do their research 1st before buying off of them. They never used to do this.( Think they now covering their back.) so i dont think you be the 1st to have a sick reptile. IMHO R.S.P.C.A. should be brought in. 
Once again i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Schip

Take your complaint to trading standards they will deal with it get you a refund and/or take them to court on your behalf and work towards putting her out of business/online or at the shop.


----------



## SiUK

I would never buy from there, the stories I have heard, sorry you found out the hard way mate, R.I.P


----------



## Woodi

The snake lasted 5 days after it arrived, she went to the vet the day after she arrived and was started with antibiotic injections. I hate needle and I definately dont like giving injections but we tried our best. I did have her frozen but due to a prob with the freezer it defrosted, along with all the F/T in there so she was buried in the garden.( I have never smelled anything so foul as this snake when it was defrosted). 

All I can do now is try and let people know what an outfit they are, I have posted on all the forums I'm a member of to make sure people don't make the mistake I made. If I had heard one bad thing about them I would not have used the twa:censor:s. 

I know they are losing business because of this so roll on, I even told them what I was going to do on the forums..... still no reply.

Hope no-one has to go through this, thanks from PRINCESS RIP and me for your support, your all great pet owners.:notworthy:


----------



## Fangio

LeviathanNI said:


> MAybe a trip to your solicitor and the police is in order as well. I hope you have frozen the snake, and are considering a necropsy. This has to stop in the UK, as too many are getting labeled with this same shite service and husbandry.
> 
> Take them to the cleaners and claim back every penny of them, plus costs and loss of potential breeding. Disgraceful!


You can't autopsy an animal which has been frozen. It turns the cells to mush. For future reference they need to be refrigerated and got to the vet soon as.



Sorry to see this it must have been really upsetting for you


----------



## Ratticus <3

Before i came to this forum i was going to buy from them but ive heard bad things about them. Im happy are taking action against as it is criminal to let any animal suffer like that. R.I.P

P.S - sorry for your loss


----------



## Storm Python

So sorry to hear this has happened.
Glad you posted this as i was gonna place a large order for reps with them tomorrow.Deffinatly wont now.
Hope you manage to get something sorted.


----------



## Daz_of_hudds

r.i.p princess

I feel like websites like this on the whole are wrong, I mean you can buy dangerous animals e.g. scorpions, trap-door spiders etc cheap and how do they know whos buying them... some dumb teenager could get hold of one to scare and/or hurt someone, at least in pet shops you know who your selling things to and advice can be offered

Thats my take on the whole thing

Daz


----------



## Woodi




----------



## 1949_sam

R.I.P Princess


----------



## Drummerkid

Rest in peace.


----------



## davehuston

Sorry about your loss, If you want to involve the R.S.P.C.A i have good contacts with in there and have had good success in getting shops taken to court (Search my posts). If you wish, PM me and we can look into taking this further if you wish. This company does need stopped and urgently! My regards to you again! :flrt:


----------



## Declan123

So sorry for your loss...

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## macca 59

Really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Snake Charmer

R.I.P 

I had a similar problem with my royal, they knew it wasnt feeding and it hadnt fed since birth she was skinny and i thought i could maybe help..
she later passed away after eating her first pinki..


----------



## Lorcan!

Sorry for your loss 
Id be devistated if I got a pet and it was killed because of them.
I was thinking of getting a snake from them and i emailed to ask them a few normal questions (if i could see a picture of the snake i was interested in and if they delivered to shetland, which i have found out from other retailers is not possible) but they haven't gotten back to me once!!!
I asked a few times, but they still didnt get back to me.
Here I noticed they had a bad reputation. But this puts the nail in the coffin for me ever thinking about buying from them!


----------



## Moosey

i am so sorry for your loss, i know i would be devastated if that happened to me 

i agree with the previous posts about getting the law or the RSPCA involved, its utterly disgusting what they did


----------



## elliottreed

how ****ing awful of them
god it makes me angry
sorry for the obscenities !!
but GRRR what a load of ****ing ****s

yknow what?
i won't name drop
but i bought a snake, hatchling
had him delivered to me, the breeder organised it

corn and delivery was 40 pounds, thought it a little selubrious.
she used royal mail

the snake died within a month
my first ever snake this was, several years ago

it was left overnight for a WEEKEND in snowy conditions with NO heating, in a box with NO air holes.

i phoned the depot in tears for 2 days (but of course shut on a weekend)
had the package stopped, i went to collect poor snakey

she was then banned from courriering snakes
and from sending anything larger than a ruddy envelope in the post

and she wouldnt email
wouldnt answer my calls and hung up when i phoned

i sent her pictures of my snake

i wasn't refunded (not that that was what i was thinking of!)
but i would ooooh.. if i ever met her, it wouldnt just be my snake who'd have popped it, poor thing

i empathise with you on so many levels
put a stop to this and get the rspca involved

i hope you're doing ok

just an idea, but if you still have your snakes body,
get a post mortem done and this'll help with criminal law

sorry it's such an epic post
but it's brought up a lot of memories i wanted to share

god bless xxx


----------



## Mr.Eliasen

If she (i am taking about the owner ... i will not give out the name or address as this will be a law violation, but i am in possesion of it) will not awnser e-mails or calls, take it with the RSPCA....well take it with the RSPCA Anyways... but yea.. 

Hint: IP Trace the website.. then you get the domain info. white page the name and ...well


----------



## Xhrissy

Thats awful, poor little thing. Theyre such beautiful creatures. Makes me angry really, how someone can let an animal get into that state.


----------



## kitty

sorry for your loss xx


----------



## reptile.kid

R.I.P you poor little fing 

i will never ever buy off them after the storys iv heard l8ly


----------



## reptile.kid

R.I.P little guy poor thing 

i would never buy from them again after the things iv heard bout them


----------



## rob2278

Glad I've seen this. I was considering making a purchase. Not now though!!:whip:


----------



## MAG man

I've been looking at their website with a view to pre-ordering for June. Never, not now.

How can a supplier ever hope to exist if they supply sick animals and never make any attempt to quarrantine or nurse them back to health prior to sale. Eats into profits I suppose.


----------



## Dave-Flames

it just discusts me...

why would you get into a buisness like this if you didnt love the animals in the first place..

i now only buy from places i know i can trust.. 

if they havent got what i want i'd sooner wait!


----------



## Roewammi

sorry for your loss its hard when something wonderful is taken away from you by people who dont care. at least you've made people aware


----------



## weelad

d00m said:


> If she (i am taking about the owner ... i will not give out the name or address as this will be a law violation, but i am in possesion of it) will not awnser e-mails or calls, take it with the RSPCA....well take it with the RSPCA Anyways... but yea..
> 
> Hint: IP Trace the website.. then you get the domain info. white page the name and ...well


by doing an trace you get the info of where the site is hosted also the name of the person that owns the site here 

ip : 217.147.176.135 

address of where the site is hosted : edited sopose theirs no need for this

number for the company that host her site :+44 114 257 3650


name of the owner : Karen Baker


and the email of the people that host her site : [email protected]



sorry if im not aloud to post this but its not hard to get hold of the info anyway 

if anyone wants more info pm me with what you want 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Avpl

RIP...

They are bastards


----------



## sparkle

not al traders of reptiles care about the animals

MANY do..

but not all..

I really am so sad for this poor animal and i hope the seller gets what they deserve!!


----------



## Reaper941

d00m said:


> Hint: IP Trace the website.. then you get the domain info. white page the name and ...well


Wow, It's great to see another Computer Geek in here.

Very sorry for your loss, It's not fair that they can own, let alone supply animals.

I think it's because the website looks so Professional, All of the pictures make the animals look really healthy aswell. It's a shame the livestock aren't kept to this standard.


----------



## waw0031

All I can say folk sis that i recently placed an order and I came in fantastic condition. I bought a Diamondback Terrapin and it is doing great. 

It came packaged very well with poly box, heat pad and everything else. I was very impressed with them. The communication wasn;t the fastest but they were helpful to me. 

I hope all the best for them. They are able to get animals many people would never be able to. I hope though they stop the WC species they sell and change to CF or better CB. 

Anyway all I can say is that they were very good with my order and my little guy is eating great and doing fantastic.

I am sorry for anyone who had a bad experience but not any seller can be 100%. We are dealing with live animals!! 

I would however never buy a WC animal from anywhere.


----------



## weelad

waw0031 said:


> All I can say folk sis that i recently placed an order and I came in fantastic condition. I bought a Diamondback Terrapin and it is doing great.
> 
> It came packaged very well with poly box, heat pad and everything else. I was very impressed with them. The communication wasn;t the fastest but they were helpful to me.
> 
> I hope all the best for them. They are able to get animals many people would never be able to. I hope though they stop the WC species they sell and change to CF or better CB.
> 
> Anyway all I can say is that they were very good with my order and my little guy is eating great and doing fantastic.
> 
> I am sorry for anyone who had a bad experience but not any seller can be 100%. We are dealing with live animals!!
> 
> I would however never buy a WC animal from anywhere.


mine was fine too but id think twice ordering from them again if they even bother to send out animals in the condition of this one


----------



## DeanThorpe

ive heard lots of bad things also, and decided wel over a year ago i wasnt gona go near them.

It seems, if things are ok [and lets face it any idiot can manage to do soemthing right on ocasion] they are fine... but if theres any sort of problem at all... they dissapear.


Sorry about your loss, anything come of it?


----------



## waw0031

All I can say is that I was impressed with the service I got. They did not send the animal right away they made me wait due to the weather we were having as they were very concerned about that.

It came the day they said it would. It was packaged in poly box, in that was shredded paper and inthat was the turtle in a plastic tub with ventilation holes with moss and a clothat the bottom of the tub all of which was moist so perfect delivery and service from my end.

I believe this company has probably delivered things which they have been supplied with under the impression they were fine. 

I cannot vouch for this but that i suppose it my own opinion. I will shop with the again at the drop of a hat. I would state again that I will never purchase a Wild Caught animal.
These have a high risk of being infected with some parasite.


----------



## Zodiac

5 pages of comments... even in death her story doesn't go unnoticed, I WILL NEVER EVER BUY FROM THEM. and rest assured I don't think anyone else will. Possibly one of the sadest stories I've heard about negligence/failure of a petshop in this country.

all the best for now and the future,
rip little one x


----------



## bmsonline

R.I.P 
I certainly will never buy from them! 

Alex


----------



## gregmonsta

I got a full refund after I threatened them with legal action (after I had sent 5 e-mails without reply etc, etc) .... but I did buy a snake from them before and everything went fine ... mixed experiences .... but they are definately extremely disorganised :whip:. You're better off going straight to breeders.


----------



## FelixMarmite

Aw I am so sorry for your loss! 
R.I.P.
eace:


----------



## philbaker76

Hi Woodi, sorry to hear this. I'm Karen's (Exotic-Pets.co.uk) older brother.

Could you send me your *order number* (or PM me your name)? I want to look in to it further. Get some more details about this order and what was done to sort it out. 

To my knowledge, there has only been *one* instance of a large snake (Retic or Tree Python/Boa) being sent out - that wasn't in good condition. However, the customer was called; and told about the condition of the snake (_and offered to order another one in_) but they wanted it sending anyway. I'm not suggesting you mate, just saying that's the *only* instance to my knowledge.

Let me know. PM or Post. Cheers, Phil


----------



## philbaker76

Hi Woodi, I found your *order number* mate. 

*EXP-11412* Monday 19th November 2007 @ 21:56:27 PM.

We're still searching, but don't have records of any e-mail from you.

Expect a phone call :thumb: Cheers, Phil


----------



## Snake Charmer

sorry for your loss, i bet lil one loved being with you for its last days hun 
rip lil one xx


----------



## Woodi

philbaker76 said:


> Hi Woodi, I found your *order number* mate.
> 
> *EXP-11412* Monday 19th November 2007 @ 21:56:27 PM.
> 
> We're still searching, but don't have records of any e-mail from you.
> 
> Expect a phone call :thumb: Cheers, Phil


Got the call, and beimg sorted. Karen says email problems was the cause.

She's supplying another retic on the way, will let everyone know the result.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Roewammi

sorry to hear about your loss but glad its getting sorted


----------



## philbaker76

Roewammi said:


> sorry to hear about your loss but glad its getting sorted


We would have sorted this sooner, if we'd received the e-mail(s). I'd urge anyone else who's had a problem with our live stock to contact me with an *order number*. Cheers, Phil


----------

